
Show HN: Compare Covid Growth Rates Between Countries - vpontis
https://cream.io/
======
codingdave
The numbers seem out of date - you are showing the USA at 1678, while the
Johns Hopkins dashboard is showing 4110. Maybe a timestamp of when the last
update was?

Aside from that, I like it. Simple, effective visuals to compare growth rates.
Nice job.

------
Kjeldahl
Per capita / adjusted by population numbers would be great, thanks. :)

~~~
vpontis
Thanks for the suggestion! We'll keep track of all suggestions here :)

